# chest tattoo?



## Zebra Stars

well im getting a tattoo tomorrow (its my 18th)
i want it on my chest,
i want rileys name and handprints,

how do you think this would look 'a hand print before then rileys name & dob & the other hadprint after his name'?


----------



## MoonLove

Zebra Stars said:


> well im getting a tattoo tomorrow (its my 18th)
> i want it on my chest,
> i want rileys name and handprints,
> 
> how do you think this would look 'a hand print before then rileys name & dob & the other hadprint after his name'?

I like it, its a nice idea - can't wait to see pics :thumbup: x


----------



## LunaBean

I think it might be abit much to get it on your chest? You might regret it further down the line..I have over 25 tattoos and regret a few of them..what about getting it on your wrist maybe? If future employers etc see a tattoo on your chest, it wouldn't look too good!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs281.ash1/20868_413881762093_510612093_4567505_926537_n.jpg
heres mine, I wouldnt go too big on your chest, sometimes I wish mine was a bit lower to cover it up more often but i like it 
good luck


----------



## MoonLove

I love that, QuintinsMommy :happydance:


----------



## DazedConfused

Sounds cute!

Wouldn't recommend chest though, just from a pain point of view. I had my chest pierced a few times and it hurt more than my foot tattoo :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my tattoo didnt hurt very much but its not that big


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have a chest tattoo and I love it
the pain is not to bad at all.
And I know in Canada tattoo"s are becoming more "normal" 
And alot of employers are okay with them,
But I would get it so a t shirt can cover it up if you are worried about work,


----------



## Youngling

I dont like the sound of a babys name on a chest, i just think its weird. I think quintinsmommy's is nice as its quite higher up.
Its just my opinion.
I think its nice to have them on wrists or feet, i just think the chest is abit much. Sorry
x


----------



## faolan5109

I think is an adorable idea! A tattoo is a mad person thing and you need to be happy with it, Same with peircings *( have serval of both. Was my profession until my son) If you love the idea go for it. I know I was always told you need to be able to look professional in work and court And I know I give that everyone as advice.


----------



## LunaBean

I think it would be different if you had a few tattoos already, the tattooist mightn't even do it if its your first tattoo, or you don't have many other ones. I went for stars behind my ear with a friend, and he wouldn't do hers as it was only her 2nd tattoo, but it was my 19th, so he did mine, because it would always be on show.

I think you'll probably end up regretting it if you get it on your chest in full view. And what if you have another baby? It's just abit much!


----------



## amygwen

I loooove chest tattoos, but I probably wouldn't get my son's name on my chest. I like Rome's tattoo because it's in a perfect spot really, so you can hide it. But with an entire chest tattoo it'd be hard to hide if it's too big. I think it'll be nice though! I'd love a chest tattoo but I'm just to nervous to something that big on my chest because of work! :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

I agree with Kayleigh & Amy.
I think it's a lovely ised to have your childs name on you, but on your chest just doesn't seem right to me. Somewhere like where Rome has hers is nice because it's not on the chest, more the collar bone.
Totally up to you the obviously. xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

I think its a cute idea! Post pics so we can see how it turns out!


----------



## lucy_x

I hope you have a good copy of his hand print :haha:

they like good copys as they are easier to trace!

this is OH's on his forearm
 



Attached Files:







28102010181.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## lucy_x

^^^ lol excuse the mess, was having a fire fitted :haha:


----------



## Neferet

I think it's a lovely idea... However, make sure it's 100% what you want. I got 'viva hate' written across my chest when I was 17. I loved it for a while, but now I totally regret it because people are constantly asking me what it says/what it means. It drives me mad lol! But yeah, with stuff on your chest, make sure it's in a very readable font and also not too big. I'm probably never gonna get a job with my tat lol!


----------



## annawrigley

^ What does it mean? :haha:


----------



## Ezza

She told me sure its an Album from her fave band... Correctme if Im wrong Charli :) x


----------



## Neferet

Haha yeah... It's a Morrissey album. :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

Ahhh. My dad likes Morrissey :haha: 
I reallly want a tattoo! But im too scared (not of the pain, i'm ard, of just walking into somewhere with scary men covered in tattoos :shy:)


----------



## Zebra Stars

well i had it done lol
but i changed my mind:dohh:
i had it right in the middle (really high up, but with the tops i usually wear its coverablle sp?)

and it ended up WAYYY bigger than expected :blush:

but im in love with it, will put a pic up later


----------



## MoonLove

Zebra Stars said:


> well i had it done lol
> but i changed my mind:dohh:
> i had it right in the middle (really high up, but with the tops i usually wear its coverablle sp?)
> 
> and it ended up WAYYY bigger than expected :blush:
> 
> but im in love with it, will put a pic up later

awesome, can't wait to see a pic :thumbup:xx


----------



## lily123

Zebra Stars said:


> well i had it done lol
> but i changed my mind:dohh:
> i had it right in the middle (really high up, but with the tops i usually wear its coverablle sp?)
> 
> and it ended up WAYYY bigger than expected :blush:
> 
> but im in love with it, will put a pic up later

Ohhhh god i know the feeling, about changing your mind in the middle :dohh: I've got a proper 'slag tag' in a verryyyy inappropriate place and i really wish it was gone :haha:

can't wait to see pictures xxxxxx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Ahhh. My dad likes Morrissey :haha:
> I reallly want a tattoo! But im too scared *(not of the pain, i'm ard, of just walking into somewhere with scary men covered in tattoos* :shy:)

Me too!! :haha: i still am! lol xxxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

taken yesterday i covered it in bepanthen thats why the right side looks bumpy:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







68107_1598338690551_1598520857_1366951_5516277_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 56


----------



## MoonLove

Zebra Stars said:


> taken yesterday i covered it in bepanthen thats why the right side looks bumpy:dohh:

:o Wow! Thats fantastic - i love the wings, and the font for the name is really pretty. Love it!

Ps - How much did it hurt!!? :D
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

gem_x said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> taken yesterday i covered it in bepanthen thats why the right side looks bumpy:dohh:
> 
> :o Wow! Thats fantastic - i love the wings, and the font for the name is really pretty. Love it!
> 
> Ps - How much did it hurt!!? :D
> xxClick to expand...

as it was my 1st and apparantly one of the worst parts to get, it didn't really hurt at all. it was like scratching and burning just uncomforble (the worst part is sitting still not the pain :haha:)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I've got one, I think the reason yours didnt hurt that bad is cause its the colouring that KILLS! haha

How long were you in the chair? Mine took 3 1/2 hours!


----------



## Zebra Stars

Luke's_mummy said:


> I've got one, I think the reason yours didnt hurt that bad is cause its the colouring that KILLS! haha
> 
> How long were you in the chair? Mine took 3 1/2 hours!

a hour:blush:
can i see a pic of urs?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

yeah, its on my arm..

its for OH

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7195.jpg


https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7192.jpg



there you go :)


----------



## LunaBean

Zebra Stars said:


> as it was my 1st and apparantly one of the worst parts to get, it didn't really hurt at all.

Personally, as it was your first tattoo, I think it was very irresponsible of the tattooist to do it where it is, and to do it so big too. But hey, if you like it that's all that matters! Also, it would have hurt..alot! I have over 25 tattoos, and they are painful!


----------



## lily123

Luke's_mummy said:


> yeah, its on my arm..
> 
> its for OH
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7195.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7192.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> there you go :)

i love your tattoo :) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks babe :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

LunaBean said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> as it was my 1st and apparantly one of the worst parts to get, it didn't really hurt at all.
> 
> Personally, as it was your first tattoo, I think it was very irresponsible of the tattooist to do it where it is, and to do it so big too. But hey, if you like it that's all that matters! Also, it would have hurt..alot! I have over 25 tattoos, and they are painful!Click to expand...

I have a chest tattoo and it was one of my least painful.
I think it depends on your body.

I lovely though!
I cant wait to get my tattoo for my daughter!


----------



## Neferet

Oh wow... I absolutely love it! =]


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I have Noah's name and DOB on the top of my back.
 



Attached Files:







noah name tattoo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## x__amour

Beautiful tattoos everyone! :flower:
I'm way, way, *way* too much of a wimp to get one! :blush:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

and this is mine for my OH, its on the top of my thigh. xx
 



Attached Files:







sam tattoo.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ezza

:


LunaBean said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> as it was my 1st and apparantly one of the worst parts to get, it didn't really hurt at all.
> 
> Personally, as it was your first tattoo, I think it was very irresponsible of the tattooist to do it where it is, and to do it so big too. But hey, if you like it that's all that matters! Also, it would have hurt..alot! I have over 25 tattoos, and they are painful!Click to expand...

Well its not really up to the tattooist to be responsable for someones actions really. If its what the customer really wants then its what the cstomer gets. I know a few tattooists and thats what they say. My tattooist (i have two tattoos so far) said he was will ing to do a HUUUGE flower swirly stary thingy going all up my back from my back to bum as my first, but i couldnt afford it :( There sooo expensive.

Both my tattoos ddnt hurt at all, tickled in my opinion. 

Nice tattoo by the way, I wouldnt have one there but if you like it there then thats all that matters :thumbup:
mine...
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/76877_1582957087821_1052524898_31591289_4474527_n.jpg


https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3952.jpg


----------



## Ezza

^^ Excuse belly its 6month PP :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

I have 3 now, one is for my angel baby, the one behind my ear is my roller derby number :) I have a hawk on my forearm but cant find a pic lol. none of them hurt to me :shrug: I like the feeling :blush:
I am getting Molly's feet prints on my ribcage this month!!!!
 



Attached Files:







4973_1108081423045_1257090239_30327267_3472696_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12









DSCI0086.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Youngling

Well while every1 else is sharing heres mine. Its on my wrist, the pic isnt to great. Its for my uncle and my nan who passed away
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0515.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lily123

Youngling said:


> Well while every1 else is sharing heres mine. Its on my wrist, the pic isnt to great. Its for my uncle and my nan who passed away

Awww that's a lovely tattoo!
I've got an awful one that i HATE :cry: jw, has anyone ever had one lasered off? xxx


----------



## MoonLove

lily123 said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Well while every1 else is sharing heres mine. Its on my wrist, the pic isnt to great. Its for my uncle and my nan who passed away
> 
> Awww that's a lovely tattoo!
> I've got an awful one that i HATE :cry: jw, has anyone ever had one lasered off? xxxClick to expand...

Aww :nope: Why do you hate it so much!? xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I have a few tattoos planned.
One for Joshua on my wrist, his name, possible d.o.b in roman numerals underneath and a small symbol/swallow/representation.

One on my rib cage once I loose the weight, black birds, a few of them with the phrase "none but ourselves can free our minds".

Then the other ones I want are "La vita belle" - the beautiful life (yes I know Lindsay Lohans says 'La belle vita' but hers is wrong, abjective before noun in italian - or so my Italian friend told me). 
Rosary beads on my ankle, religion is something I am getting into.

Along with numerous others :) that's all I can think off through my sleep deprived head.


----------



## 08marchbean

rubixcyoob. said:


> I have a few tattoos planned.
> One for Joshua on my wrist, his name, possible d.o.b in roman numerals underneath and a small symbol/swallow/representation.
> 
> One on my rib cage once I loose the weight, black birds, a few of them with the phrase "none but ourselves can free our minds".
> 
> Then the other ones I want are "La vita belle" - the beautiful life (yes I know Lindsay Lohans says 'La belle vita' but hers is wrong, abjective before noun in italian - or so my Italian friend told me).
> Rosary beads on my ankle, religion is something I am getting into.
> 
> Along with numerous others :) that's all I can think off through my sleep deprived head.

i have la vita e bella(life is beautiful) on my foot (the correct way round:dohh:)~


----------



## Luke's_mummy

newmommy23. You can't get a tattoo whilst you are BFing


----------



## MissMamma

Wrong thread! :dohh:


----------



## MissMamma

Luke's_mummy said:


> newmommy23. You can't get a tattoo whilst you are BFing

I didn't know that? How come? I'm totally gutted coz i've got two planned!


----------



## Ezza

I know ppl that got them while bf? thought you could? it goes into your blood so not your milk... :S x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I just looked, it all depends on the tattoo artist


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I also got told you can't. Most reputable tattoo artists won't in case anything transfers into your milk at all and your baby gets ill. They can then be sued.
Since there is a small chance it could happen, they steer clear.

Personally, I would never use a tattoo artist who _allowed_ BFing women to get tattoos by them. Just shows negligence and that isn't the type of person I want doing mines.

It's the same as tattoos/peircings and pregnancy - theres a chance it could be passed over so for safetys sake, they refrain


----------



## newmommy23

I've never heard that before o.o


----------



## snapex

Zebra Stars said:


> taken yesterday i covered it in bepanthen thats why the right side looks bumpy:dohh:


I think that looks great.
Wouldn't get it so big in that place for my first one but it looks good on you where it is.

I know the chest area hurts, have one there myself. One of 5 LOL.
I've got my tattoo for my little one. Its her date of birth and soon i'll get her name and wings at the side. 
I'll put the photo's up atfer i take it.
Have photos of my other 4, just not that one yet lol


----------



## Leah_xx

Ezza said:


> :
> 
> 
> LunaBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> as it was my 1st and apparantly one of the worst parts to get, it didn't really hurt at all.
> 
> Personally, as it was your first tattoo, I think it was very irresponsible of the tattooist to do it where it is, and to do it so big too. But hey, if you like it that's all that matters! Also, it would have hurt..alot! I have over 25 tattoos, and they are painful!Click to expand...
> 
> Well its not really up to the tattooist to be responsable for someones actions really. If its what the customer really wants then its what the cstomer gets. I know a few tattooists and thats what they say. My tattooist (i have two tattoos so far) said he was will ing to do a HUUUGE flower swirly stary thingy going all up my back from my back to bum as my first, but i couldnt afford it :( There sooo expensive.
> 
> Both my tattoos ddnt hurt at all, tickled in my opinion.
> 
> Nice tattoo by the way, I wouldnt have one there but if you like it there then thats all that matters :thumbup:
> mine...
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/76877_1582957087821_1052524898_31591289_4474527_n.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3952.jpgClick to expand...



Love you tattoo's..
I want one on my wrist of my daughters name.
how hard is it to hide for like work or school


----------



## Ezza

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3952.jpg[/QUOTE]



Love you tattoo's..
I want one on my wrist of my daughters name.
how hard is it to hide for like work or school[/QUOTE]

Well i don have to hide mine as not in school or work... But long sleeved tops andjumpers cover it :) x


----------



## newmommy23

When I have to hide my forearm tattoo I just use foundation or a bandage lol


----------

